# Free ARM64 hardware for FreeBSD ARM contributors



## Psypro (Dec 12, 2015)

"For developer that interest on OS porting and contribute back to public, we will provide free Pine A64 board for them."
http://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=24

I have backed the kickstarter at : https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pine64/pine-a64-first-15-64-bit-single-board-super-comput
From kickstarter comments page "dennis Gilmore
I am a fedora developer and want to make sure that fedora works on the pine
TL: Hi Dennis,we love to see Fedora support on Pine64, I can release Linux BSP and provide early access Pine64 board to you to start the porting. Just PM me (tllim) at Pine64 forum (forum.pine64.org)."

I would like the option to have FreebsdFreeBSD running on it. So please developers/hackers get yourself som free pine64 harware : )

Spec 19 $ version:

64bit Quad Core ARM A53 1.2GHz CPU
Dual Core Mali 400-MP2 GPU
1GB DDR3 SDRAM
MicroSD Slot Supports up to 256GB
10/100/1000 MB Ethernet port
2 x USB 2.0 host


----------



## brd@ (Jan 13, 2017)

Mostly replying to this thread because it is the top result for "FreeBSD pine64"..

There are prebuilt images here: http://www.raspbsd.org/pine64.html


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 13, 2017)

Pine64 is also supported by crochet on -CURRENT. So for custom images or to add hardware this is a good route.
https://github.com/freebsd/crochet/tree/master/board/Pine64


```
pkg install git aarch64-binutils u-boot-pine64
git clone https://github.com/freebsd/crochet /crochet
cd /crochet
./crochet.sh -b Pine64
cd /crochet/work
dd if
```


----------



## brd@ (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah, that is the work that a few us did to support building images for these boards.


----------



## banded (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks brd@ and anyone that worked on getting FreeBSD to the Pine64 board.

I had some trouble with the RaspBSD image for Pine64 but I'll have to review and see if I made a mistake anywhere.

Are those images still being updated and maintained? Are there any missing drivers for major hardware components?


----------



## banded (Mar 10, 2017)

FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-GENERIC-308649M.img.gz
FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-GENERIC-312006M.img.gz

These are the images I see. What's the difference between them?

How hard is it to make my own image?

Thank you.


----------

